

Myspace hacked? - dabit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20091537-93/myspace-homepage-apparent-victim-of-hacking/

======
andrewguenther
Like it says in the comments. This is a standard error message MySpace has
been using for a while. Amusing to read if you already know that though.

~~~
rickmb
I wasn't familiar with the message, but it was my first reaction when I read
the opening line of the article.

Methinks most HN readers would have guessed that immediately, it's a typical
programmer error message, not a defacement. This is a prime example of how
"journalism" works these days.

